# My 15 min. of fame



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Finally after 38 years on this world....I get my 15 minutes of fame.

http://www.electronichouse.com/article/diyer_makes_home_theater_his_business/

Later
RayJr


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Conrats, RayJr. It's a lot of hard work, I know, and I don't even have a dedicated theater. Nice setup you got there. I didn't see a processor in your equipment list in the article; what are you using?


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Lexicon MC-12 Version 5.0 RoomEQ

and thanks for the comment.

RayJr


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats, Ray! Still waiting for my 15 minutes!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... congratulations! Very nice setup... :T

Hey... those wall sconces look familiar... :scratch:


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

very nice. like the blue wall color. I may have to steal that! :sneeky: Top notch set up.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Congratulations....It's nice to have 15mins. of fame at least once in ones life..
Some nice gear you have there...But, no acoustic treatments or bass traps!!?


----------



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

Congratulations Ray ,I think you did a good job.And the guy that left the bad comment is just mad because has to give free info at his dead end job at radio shack.
Wig


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Well done Ray, good on ya mate!


----------

